# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Need more dog songs...

## almeriastrings

Have an upcoming benefit concert for a dog rescue... so, need a few songs featuring dogs... nothing too miserable (so that's 'Echo Mountain' out for starters). 

Already added 'Walkin' the dog' (Hot Rize) to the set list...

'Me and ol' Pete' might give rise to cultural confusion here, so that's out - though I like it....

Any other suggestions for 'user friendly' songs about dogs?

----------


## OneChordTrick

How about "Love me, love my dog"?

----------


## Beanzy

These suggestions might count as animal cruelty if you inflict them on an audience; 

BaHa Men who let the dogs out?


Donny Osmond - Puppy Love


Bit of Floyd? ;


But more likely you cold get your hips swivelling to deliver this one;



Or a bit of Marvyn Gaye

----------

Ky Slim, 

OneChordTrick, 

Rosemary Philips

----------


## OneChordTrick

In the same irreverant vein:

The Stooges:




More helpfully but perhaps a little poignant?

----------


## almeriastrings

Er... yikes. Yes. That is why I posted in the "Bluegrass, etc" category, guys...

----------


## OneChordTrick

:Redface:  sorry

----------

almeriastrings

----------


## Beanzy

:Grin:  but the only thing I could think of was Old Friend by the Carrivick Sisters or “Get Down Shep” by the Barron Knights nobody knows those tunes.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> Er... yikes. Yes. That is why I posted in the "Bluegrass, etc" category, guys...


He, he, he...! (Derail alert) Bluegrass is what you make of it...

(back to Sirius, er I mean serious)

You can always have yourself some Salty Dog:



It´s interesting what Mississippi John Hurt makes out of it:



As you know it was written by Wiley and Zeke Morris:



Give `em a tear jerker from Dolly Parton (Gipsy, Joe and me):



Hank is always good for dogs (Move It On Over):



or Howling At The Moon (Hank III version):



Old Blue :



Homer and Jethro never dissapoint (How Much Is That Hound Dog In The Window):



... you remember a dog named Boo?



... this could keep you busy for a while.

----------

almeriastrings, 

Beanzy

----------


## William Smith

How about Old Dog by Phil Rosenthal or I want my Dog Back by?

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

I forgot Bird Dog (my kids love this song):



We must not forget Jimmy Martin (Run Pete Run):



Referrence to junk yard dogs in Big Bad Leroy Brown:



See your Dog Trey (Blue Ridge Mountain Blues):



Old Shep of course:



The kid dies, the dog lives (Darling Little Joe):



Hellhound On My Trail:



Whoops... took the wrong pill ... (Andy mein Freund [Andy My Friend]):



That´s all for now (from the top of my head)

Have fun. Post your setlist.

----------

almeriastrings

----------


## Drew Egerton

This is a good one for a laugh  :Laughing:

----------

bigbendhiker, 

Charles E., 

wildpikr

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Old Shep Johnny Cash  and Old Blue Byrds  ........ R/

----------


## jaycat

Just about any Rufus Thomas song... we grass this one up at our jam...

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Bigfoot Fingers

"Bugler."  One of the last songs sung by Clarence White when he was with the Byrds.  A real tearjerker.

----------

GrooverMcTube

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Old Blue (Had an old dog and his name was blue) - old folk song

Candy man/Salty dog

I shot your dog (Fred Eaglesmith).... well maybe not this one.

----------


## BluesPreacher

Yea.  "Old Shep" and "Salty Dog".  "Salty Dog" especially can lend itself to the 'Grass.

----------


## tiltman

Old Nashville Bluegrass Band..."Dog House Blues"

----------


## Joseph Baker

https://youtu.be/mLORXP1xFaw

This is the link for the 1978 album Mike Auldridge & Old Dog.
Starting at 10:30 is the song Old Dog.
Good song on a pretty good album!

Joseph Baker

----------


## mandowilli



----------

MikeEdgerton

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Dog House Blues... that´s a good one!

----------


## Martin Ohrt

Grandpa Jones - Old Rattler  :Wink:

----------


## Kevin Stueve



----------

Simon DS

----------


## Steve Lavelle

I haven't seen this Monkees' tune (I'm Gonna Buy Me a Dog) mentioned yet. I definitely hear this as bluegrass:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSJC-YDcS80

----------


## soliver

“Rabbit in a Log” maybe?

Lyrics go something like “... got a rabbit in a log and I ain’t got no dog...”

----------


## jesserules

"Bird Dog" by the definitely almost bluegrass Everly Bros:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtkT0o-kscQ

----------


## Charles E.

The Spinney Brothers, " I want my dog back"........

----------

almeriastrings

----------


## bigbendhiker

Here's another one. "Tennessee Hound Dog," by The Osborne Brothers.

----------


## Mark Wilson

A tune about dogs in the snow might win the prize

----------

Charles E.

----------


## twilson

Jimmy Martin, Dog Bite Your Hide

----------


## Eric Hanson

How about Aint No Bugs On Me? If I remember right Dawg did the tune, along with Jerry Garcia.

----------


## Michael Neverisky

https://youtu.be/218tAJxg-jA

----------


## Mandocarver

"My Dog and Me" by John Hiatt, great song

----------


## Frankdolin

This version of "Old Shep" was my first youtube post. No mandolin, sorry. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Frankdolin

This is a fun song...

----------


## Charles E.

> A tune about dogs in the snow might win the prize


Well there is "Yellow Snow" by Frank Zappa.    :Wink:

----------


## Timbofood

Frankdolin, the Red Peter tune is not particularly clever in my opinion, just crass.
Just sayin’ family friendly forum and all.

----------


## Frankdolin

> Frankdolin, the Red Peter tune is not particularly clever in my opinion, just crass.
> Just sayin’ family friendly forum and all.


 Your probably right. My bad.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Mark Gunter

Here's one we do that always gets good response from bluegrass audiences

_Edit: Oops, I didn't see Charles E. already posted this one_  :Redface:

----------


## jesserules

> He, he, he...! (Derail alert) 
> Give `em a tear jerker from Dolly Parton (Gipsy, Joe and me):


Singer's loved one dies: check
Singer's dog dies: check
Singer dies: check

Yep - it's a country song!

----------


## allenhopkins

One of my favorites, by Bruce "Utah" Phillips (you can skip the train sound effects; his whole _Good Though_ album had train noises interspersed with the music):

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

I saw Bruce do that tune maybe half a dozen times, every time it would raise the hair on the back of my neck! I miss his stage presence and his after the show “approachability”. He made a kid of 17 feel as much a part of the group as if I’d been playing for thirty years! I really thought his old Guild F-50 was one fabulous guitar too!

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## GTison

Here's one my daughters loved. "Dog" by Eddie and Martha Adcock. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzMwO7N-gdw

----------


## RichM

This is a favorite, and would adjust nicely to a bluegrass treatment.

----------


## hobotom

Towser Jenkins by Jim Ringer

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Thanks Hobotom!
“Once I had a yeller Dog, his name was Towser Jenkins.
The butcher cut his tail off with a cleaver.
Towser had his mark on every dog in town,
And once he’d had his bite, he’d never leave her.”
Great song!

----------


## fiddler2007

we played this in the 90 with the $ide$how:


F

----------


## mandocrucian

_"Down To Seeds and Stems Again"_ (Commander Cody)

----------


## Mandobart

Here are some of my favorites:

Bill Staines classic, "Old Dogs"



Kurt Fortmeyer "My Dog Jesus"


And by Fred Eaglesmith, "He's a Good Dog"

----------


## Dacraw54

B I N G O...

Will ye go Lassie go...

----------


## Timbofood

I can’t believe B-I-N-G-O didn’t come up before now!

----------


## CarlM

It is surprising no one has brought up any of the Dawg Music things like:

DawggyMountain Breakdown



Or Dawgma



Or Bow Wow

----------


## Jim_G

Old Blue by the late, great Dave Van Ronk:

https://youtu.be/LC6KQ8n-JlM

----------


## Richard Singleton

"The Hound Dog from Harlan" as done by Big Country Bluegrass is a favorite of mine.

----------


## jesserules

> It is surprising no one has brought up any of the Dawg Music things like:
> 
> Or Bow Wow


Oh well heck then -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBN19FnT13Y

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Got a setlist? ....

and...

... how did the gig go?

----------


## Steve VandeWater

I realize it's an older thread, but I just came across this one today: Lost Dog by Sarah Jarosz 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJd1yCMJbsE

----------


## Richard J

Old Blue by J.J. Cale

----------


## Northwest Steve

Might be a little late but my favorite dog song... first heard it around the time we had to put to old friend to sleep. Sung by one of my favorite local bands, unfortunately not longer together.

Just an old dog by Prairie Flyer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gljc-7E7YaM

----------


## lflngpicker

Mr. Bojangles has a verse which glorifies the dog as his foremost companion and is lost at 15 yrs. old later in the story. He then grieves the dog for 20 years. I was new to the mandolin when I recorded this one.

----------


## Simon DS

> 


-I was just about to post this wonderful song, thanks!
This sounds like an octave mandolin…

----------


## twilson

There’s this:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6mhYXeKRCE

----------

Simon DS

----------


## haggardphunk

Tyler Childers has a new album and its title track is "Can I Take My Hounds to Heaven?". It could pretty easily be arranged for a string band.

----------


## WilliamWMeyer

I Love My Dog, by, get this ... Cat Stevens!

----------


## Bill McCall

Pearl, by Cedar Hill.

----------


## Simon DS

Here’s an old one.



https://youtu.be/4QA30qkRYy8

----------


## Jim Cariello



----------


## Richard G



----------


## peliot

> How about Old Dog by Phil Rosenthal or I want my Dog Back by?


I Want My Dog Back is by the Spinney Brothers

----------


## Charles E.

See post #26.

----------


## Miked

Old King!

https://youtu.be/V_HW_2nve2w

----------


## doc holiday

> Jimmy Martin, Dog Bite Your Hide


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEu7J6bWRHI

----------


## jesserules

A beauty from Ian and Sylvia.

----------


## Ranald

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFZ4...l=VoicesinTime




(No animals were hurt during this recording.)

----------

